# How to get an Uberx when none is available...



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Im noticing this happening a lot where the passenger will state they are in one location when they are really in the no uberx available location. They purposely tell the app they are in the wrong location to get a hit then the passenger calls the driver, blames the app and makes the driver go out of their way into no uberx territory to pick them up.

There is a cancel feature for wrong address shown but beware...too many cancels and you will get a warning if not cut off. Use cancels sparingly...

Right now I just went through it and had to cancel. Im going to leave the radio off for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Just go to the wrong address and wait 5 minutes. Show as a "No Show" Take your money (hopefully) and Uber on


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Im finding whenever I get a phonecall from the passenger its the prelude to a problematic situation...no one calls to ask if I want coffee or how Im doing. They call to tell me some odd situation.


----------



## ctuber (Feb 2, 2015)

Whenever that happens, I tell the PAX to cancel and request a closer driver, that way you are not on the hook for cancelling


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

We have a "wrong address" cancellation button, as well as a "rider no-show".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> We have a "wrong address" cancellation button, as well as a "rider no-show".


Do you get paid for it tho? And do you have to wait for 5 mins to get paid IF you get paid? Hell 80% are wrong address....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Suberman said:


> Im finding whenever I get a phonecall from the passenger its the prelude to a problematic situation...no one calls to ask if I want coffee or how Im doing. They call to tell me some odd situation.


I keep going to the original pin and keep them talking so they cancel after 5 mins and I get paid. I'd they don't cancel I sit there 5 mins and cancel.

Plus if they call it's a perfect opening to ask where they are headed and decide if it's worth it.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Do you get paid for it tho? And do you have to wait for 5 mins to get paid IF you get paid? Hell 80% are wrong address....


*REQUESTED VEHICLE *uberSELECT
*TIME *11:25PM
*DURATION *0:00
*MILES *0.0
*FARE *$10.00

Always get paid, unless the requester cancels in under the allotted time.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Go to the location entered in the app. Hit arrived. Wait 5 minutes then cancel as a no show!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Last week I told a rider that I was surprised I got their ride request because I was so far from her. She said that didn't see any cars on the map in the app and figured she'd take a shot and request one anyway.

That explains a lot.
I wasn't happy about it (because last week I still cared about my acceptance rate) - but I didn't blame her - she needed a ride and it was a miserably cold snowy night.

But between the manipulation of acceptance rate and distance to pax to disqualify drivers from hourly guarantees - and the way they use SELECT in my market (refuse to set up a separate vehicle profile from X), I no longer care about acceptance rate. I'm not chasing it anymore.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't see why the simple solution for the rider app, is that you can't move the pin, and you can only request a car where you are.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

London UberExec Driver said:


> I don't see why the simple solution for the rider app, is that you can't move the pin, and you can only request a car where you are.


Because if you couldn't move the pin:
a) you couldn't request a car for someone else (your kid, your boyfriend/girlfriend/hooker)
and
b) you'd be sending driver's to the 16th floor of building #7 of your office instead of the front entrance of the office campus.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Good points. 
But I reckon by not being able to move the pin around will solve more problems than it causes. 

With point a), they can download Uber onto their phone? Or you can phone the driver and tell them to go to a different pick up point - starting the trip of course as it's only fair they get paid.
B) again communicate with the driver to stop at the main entrance. If they had any common sense they would anyway. Maybe a compromise to this is that you can move the pin a certain distance, say 100m not 100 miles.


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Just go to the wrong address and wait 5 minutes. Show as a "No Show" Take your money (hopefully) and Uber on


That's what I do


----------

